# best way to freeze fish ?



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I have froze fish the old-school way by freezing it in water. Is there a better way ? how about the vacuum pack machines you can buy at walmart ?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> pappastratos- how about the vacuum pack machines you can buy at walmart ?


They work great. Be sure to dry fillets with paper towels before you vac & seal 'em.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an old seal a meal machine that I have been using for years and it's great. Reynolds has a new product out that I saw On Tv last week. Zip lock typebags with a pump to suck the air out.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

agree with the vac-seal machines. just dont go cheap on the bags. i use the more expensive brand at walmart. have tried their brand and the other brand. trust me, not worth it. also agree with paper towle pat-down. i go one step further and fold a one inch strip of paper towel and put it in the bag before the melt point to soak up any residual moisture to ensure a better seal. just remember if you leave any bones sticking through the flesh then you'll get a puncture either right away or after you put in freezer.

i also use one of those real big perm markers for fish type and date. dont bother with a regular pen.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Agree about the bags.I get the Seal a meal brand at Sam's Club. Big rolls of several sizes. If you cut them a little big the first time you can wash them a reuse them. Saves a lot of money.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Get a vacuum packing machine. There are many different kinds to choose from, I have an old food saver brand that works fine. You could probably get one better than the one I have for around $50. As far as bags I use Black & decker kind.Get the roll and cut the bags to the size you need.Date them before you pack em. Dry your fish before you pack em, and if I'm doning a big bag I use the piece of paper towel at the top to soak up any excess water. Water will keep it from sealing. I used to make the bags bigger and reuse them but saving and cleaning all of those old fishy bags was a pain in the ass, plus some of them would leak the second time around and I just didn't trust them. I just cut them about the size I need and throw them away when I'm done. A roll lasts a long time and doen't cost that much


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

As everyone else has said, vacuum sealing is the way to go. Before my last trip overseas I had a few lbs of grouper and BFT sealed and frozen. Cooked em up about 8 months later and they were still in perfect condition. 

I definately recommend the FoodSavers:

http://www.foodsaver.com/Products.aspx?categoryid=555

Mike


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Are the $50-75.00 vacuum sealers good ? Like those at Walmart ?


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the "Food Saver Pro" I had the Food Saver for 9 years and it took a dump during deer season.

The Pro series is $189 at Sport Academy, I also use the Food Saver bags..

I believe the bags are what counts.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Food savers are great, they also come with canisters that vacume seal . Also for the winos out there you can buy a wine bottle sealers ( all I ever end up is with empty bottles but hear they work ):letsdrink


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I make wine during the winter for something to do, and I have yet to require the need for a wine sealer :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

BTW, word of caution when freezing fish in water... Do not fill the bag and lay them on the freezer grate without a pan underneath. For some reason (gravity) the water drops in between the grates, freezes and you can't get the fish off the shelves. Therefore you have to remove the shelve, take it out into the driveway and beat it out with a rubber mallet. :banghead:banghead:banghead

Not that I was stupid enough to do that myself, mind you....


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have the foodsaver pro with foodsaver bags. After you wash your fish filletsoff, put them in a bowl or on a plate, and put inteh freezer for 20-30 minutes before you vaccum them. Jeeps all the water and juice from coming through the seal line, leaving it unsealed. I messed up quite a few bags before i figured out this trick. Dont freeze the fish solid, just a well chilled to the point thats its icy i guess. Kinda hard to explain.

Tim


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the foodsaver pro with foodsaver bags. After you wash your fish fillets off, put them in a bowl or on a plate, and put inteh freezer for 20-30 minutes before you vaccum them. Jeeps all the water and juice from coming through the seal line, leaving it unsealed. I messed up quite a few bags before i figured out this trick. Dont freeze the fish solid, just a well chilled to the point thats its icy i guess. Kinda hard to explain.



Tim



I did not think of that Had the same problem with bags sealing sometimes.

Good info and help, that is why the forum is so good.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread has inspired me to stimulate the local economy. I bought a "Food Saver" last night, and picked up a couple of rolls of bag material. Now all I have to do is get out there andcatch something to freeze. Thanks for all the great info as I always water froze my catch up until now. Tight lines all, T


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

Vacuum seal - Food Saver - the only way to go. :clap


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Foodsaver and I LOVE IT!!! You can cook a large pot of spagetti sauce all day long... take what your going to eat out of it... freeze in cheap baggies... the next day, peel the baggies off and freeze in the Foodsaver bags or make your own. It will last forever in your freezer!!! I put up whatever I have leftover from making a bunch and it's as fresh as it was when you ate it last. Most of the fish I caught last year was all frozen and when thawed, it was just as good as the day I froze them. :clap GREAT product. I have purchased the rolls... at W/M... but got a great deal from this one seller on Ebay. Tons of bags... cheap and they work great. Some of the rolls in Ebay... you have to watch out for. NOT ALL OF THE BAGS/ROLLS OUT THERE WILL WORK. One time, I bought a box of 6 rolls... and I couldn't get them to seal no matter what I did, I complained to the seller and they refunded my money and didn't want the box back (that tells me they have had lots of problems with them). THEY worked great for lining the ground for mulch! hehehehe


----------

